# A couple positive news items on Mexico



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Seems like sometimes the news leans too much towards negative - so here are a couple positive news articles (Google translate does a good job with them)

Auto parts firms win with Ford decision :

Firmas de autopartes ganan con la decisión de Ford | El Financiero

Tequila production breaks historic record :

Producción de tequila rompe récord histórico | El Financiero


----------

